# Tapatalk



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone else having issues accessing this forum using Tapatalk sometimes?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

i was until today, seems to be working now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Was working last night. Then this morning it was dead. Then this afternoon started working again. I have noticed the pm button switches from that to conversation a few times.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah im having a ton of issues.


----------



## z28 justin (Jul 11, 2011)

Issues here too


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Issues over the past three days, but working now it seems.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Still got issues...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

I can finally access the forums but I can only see the first few posts of each section. it will not refresh and let me scroll down. very annoying

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Ate you all still using the beta version or the new one in the market?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Is working fine today

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Ate you all still using the beta version or the new one in the market?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The new one.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok just making sure as I ran in to that problem when they went from beta 4 to beta 5.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------

